# Want to see who is trying to access your computer? I can show you.



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

Want to know who is watching you on your computer and block them? This is from my buddys computer. This is the kind of stuff or people are watching him. 







He asks "Why is the Kuwait Ministry of Communications trying to access my computer?" And goes on to say "​It's Peer Block. I turn it on every time I start my laptop. I've blocked the US Army, Saudi Arabia Oil Companies, Time Warner, Amazon..... the list is endless." 

You might want this ​PeerBlock
​


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 10, 2012)

that's so much bullshit. i got a better idea.. shutdown your torrent.


----------



## colochine (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen some random shit before when I use peerblock. I just thought there was someone there try to download a torrent you were seeding.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont torrent. This isnt my computer. On mine it shas all kinds of weird companys and Inc 

right now on my computer its blocking 776,410,731 IPs

They're out there man. You just dont know.


----------



## colochine (Jan 10, 2012)

True it is very interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)

so what does this program do.and who here uses it


----------



## owwwch (Jan 10, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> so what does this program do.and who here uses it


 this


----------



## colochine (Jan 10, 2012)

I use it when I'm downloading torrents and what not. It is supposed to block all incoming traffic through the p2p software being used. I think anyways.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Read the link I posted in the OP 

"PeerBlock lets you control who your computer "talks to" on the  Internet.  By selecting appropriate lists of "known bad" computers, you  can block communication with advertising or spyware oriented servers,  computers monitoring your p2p activities, computers which have been  "hacked", even entire countries!  They can't get in to your computer,  and your computer won't try to send them anything either."

Privacy is no a crime. 

It gives me their IP source and destination. 

All these fuckers following me and my browsing history can piss off.  

Here is the updated v1.1 peerblock - Blocks IP-addresses of corporations/governmental agencies. - Google Project Hosting

"Peer Block is a new version (aka a "fork") of the popular Peer Guardian 2  software.  It blocks "known bad" computers from accessing yours, for  example governments and corporations.  Peer Block maintains the  functionality of the original Peer Guardian 2 program, but includes  fixes for various Windows Vista / Windows 7 issues that remain  unaddressed in PG2."


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm gonna check this shit out.  God knows who might be trying to look in my PC here in China.


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 12, 2012)

good info thanks


----------



## Robalo (Jan 12, 2012)

Excelent! Thanks


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2012)

the odds are it is just legacy IP owner information.  IP addresses are constantly being bought in sold in blocks from gov agency's, ISP, schools, private industry, etc. in each respective country.  and the databases are manually updated.

IANA is responsible for global coordination of the Internet Protocol addressing systems, as well as the Autonomous System Numbers used for routing Internet traffic.
IANA

* the external IP of my Android phone is 21.234.228.192 and points to DoD Network Information Center (DNIC)

the CIDR has a mast bit of 8 so the IP range at the time of registration in 1991 was 16,777,214 addresses.  the entry has not been updated for over 2.5 years.

* it's also not just IP addresses, local phone company's have a similar system with telephone numbers.  which are also constantly being passed around to different service providers.  I literally spent 2 hours on the phone about a month ago trying to find out who was responsible for a POTS number at a wallmart I was working at.  I talked to Embarq, then Verizon, then Pioneer, then Sprint and back to Megapath and back to Embarq.  never found out who owned the number, I passed it off.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

LAM said:


> the odds are it is just legacy IP owner information.  IP addresses are constantly being bought in sold in blocks from gov agency's, ISP, schools, private industry, etc. in each respective country.  and the databases are manually updated.
> 
> IANA is responsible for global coordination of the Internet Protocol addressing systems, as well as the Autonomous System Numbers used for routing Internet traffic.
> IANA
> ...



I would like to know more about what a POTS # is. Also do you run a vpn on your android? I havent done any research yet on a good vpn to use on my android but I do know how to install TOR on my phone. It just sucks because page load times are long and sometimes come up in foreign languages lol.


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

any software you recommend to see who'se tracking?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I would like to know more about what a POTS # is. Also do you run a vpn on your android? I havent done any research yet on a good vpn to use on my android but I do know how to install TOR on my phone. It just sucks because page load times are long and sometimes come up in foreign languages lol.



POTS = Plain Old Telephone Service

Or Post Orgasmic Tiredness Syndrome , but in this case I think it's the latter..


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

striker4you said:


> any software you recommend to see who'se tracking?



Cookies, spyware and websites install tracking. you ned a good firewall and virus protection. Also only go to HTTPS sites.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I dont torrent. This isnt my computer. On mine it shas all kinds of weird companys and Inc
> 
> right now on my computer its blocking 776,410,731 IPs
> 
> They're out there man. You just dont know.


 


Noided of the coke?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Noided of the coke?



 not sure what to make of that. I have an idea...


----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I would like to know more about what a POTS # is. Also do you run a vpn on your android? I havent done any research yet on a good vpn to use on my android but I do know how to install TOR on my phone. It just sucks because page load times are long and sometimes come up in foreign languages lol.



VPN's are for secure Point-to-Point communication over the public domain (Internet) to a protected end point such as a corporate Intranet.  they are not for protected web browsing, etc. unless the far end of the VPN lies on a network that has Internet access.  VPN's provide secure remote access for users via the Internet to protected resources on a private network.

TOR I had not heard of until you mentioned it but you can download the software to run on Linux at this link


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

LAM said:


> VPN's are for secure Point-to-Point communication over the public domain (Internet) to a protected end point such as a corporate Intranet.  they are not for protected web browsing, etc. unless the far end of the VPN lies on a network that has Internet access.  VPN's provide secure remote access for users via the Internet to protected resources on a private network.
> 
> TOR I had not heard of until you mentioned it but you can download the software to run on Linux at this link



oh yeah i knew about what vpns are bout i wanted to know if you knew a good one to use on android. but the point is masking your IP addy. I know about the hyperlink you posted. its wise to install it on a usb flash drive.


----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2012)

you can use the built in VPN functions of the Android OS.  not sure what kind of latency there could be on a phone, in the PC world the encryption is off-loaded on the NIC at layer 2 via hardware interrupt.

Securely connect your Android smartphone via VPN | TechRepublic


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 15, 2012)

LAM said:


> you can use the built in VPN functions of the Android OS.  not sure what kind of latency there could be on a phone, in the PC world the encryption is off-loaded on the NIC at layer 2 via hardware interrupt.
> 
> Securely connect your Android smartphone via VPN | TechRepublic




Im sure I can find this out on my own. the options I'm givien are, add PPTP, L2TP and L2TP/IPSec PSK VPN's.

Edit. the link is helpful. thanks. 

Phones today are too easy to hack, record and trace.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 15, 2012)

*Does peerblock slow down our computer?*


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> *Does peerblock slow down our computer?*


no


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Thanks, TJTJ


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 15, 2012)

PM if there are any other anonymous and or theft protection software you'd like to know about. Check out "*Prey*". You can install it on your computer and mobile phone. If your laptop is jacked you can enable tracking, wiping the phone and setting off an alarm. Shit is LOUD! lol via your mobile phone and vise verse.. It takes photos of the perp with your laptop's webcam and shows the websites his viewing.(and most of the time its facebook so bam! you already got a name!) I tested it out and it work beautifully. 

This is a useful site Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very interesting, you never who is looking in. A friend of mine downloaded a virus that had a key logger in it and it stole his cc# when he purchased off the Internet. They ran up his charge with overseas products


----------



## flexxthese (Jan 16, 2012)

When I go on certain porn sites I get a lot of IPs coming back to a law firm that focuses on internet censorship lol.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 17, 2012)

flexxthese said:


> When I go on certain porn sites I get a lot of IPs coming back to a law firm that focuses on internet censorship lol.



then your computer is loaded with internet STDs. Just visiting a webpage will infect your computer.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 18, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Want to know who is watching you on your computer and block them? This is from my buddys computer. This is the kind of stuff or people are watching him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sense paranoia.
See the left column, labeled "source"? The IP address begins with 192.168.x.x, right? That's a local, non-routable address. Meaning the source is *his* computer.
See the column labeled "destination"? See the number after the colon? It's an 80, which means port 80, which is the port your computer uses when it accesses a web page.

So basically *he* is trying to connect to Kuwait's ministry of communications web server.  Why? I dunno. Could be that another web page he's looking at has pictures embedded that are hosted on the ministry's website.

Much like your post makes my computer access fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net , which is where the screenshot you posted happens to be hosted.

Now I say paranoid, because note that he's behind a NAT firewall. Meaning NO ONE can connect to his computer unless he connects to theirs first. The fact that his IP address ends in 119 leads me to believe that he's behind the firewall with about 20 other computers, so I'm guessing either at an internet cafe, or at work.

If someone tried to connect to *his* computer, the NAT router wouldn't know *which* computer on the local network to send the connection to, and it would be dropped. 

Peerblock doesn't just stop others from accessing you, it stops *you* from accessing *them*, which would kind of suck hard if you went to Internal Revenue Service and *didn't* see some important info because peerblock blocked access.


----------



## LAM (Jan 18, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Im sure I can find this out on my own. the options I'm givien are, add PPTP, L2TP and L2TP/IPSec PSK VPN's.
> 
> Edit. the link is helpful. thanks.
> 
> Phones today are too easy to hack, record and trace.



I just finished a proposal for a client and some more of this security topic has been refreshed into my memory.  you won't be able to use PPTP over the cloud as the download/upload path has to be the same, you would have to be using something like a leased line (T1, SONNET, etc.).  the IP addresses have to be registered in order for PPTP to operate.  which makes me wonder why that option is even available on a mobile device.  regardless try L2TP, it should be fairly easy to setup for mobile access from your phone into a private network over the cloud.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 19, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Why is the Kuwait Ministry of Communications trying to access my computer?" And goes on to say"



 because your friend is a terrorist?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> because your friend is a terrorist?



 or he has acquired some sensitive information...


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting info. I am going to load this and check it out tonight and see who's been in my system...or at least talking to it.  Does this ONLY happen when you log into the web or can they still access as long as you have the computer on?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Interesting info. I am going to load this and check it out tonight and see who's been in my system...or at least talking to it.  Does this ONLY happen when you log into the web or can they still access as long as you have the computer on?



Its all about tracking cookies that are installed when you visit websites. Such as FB. They track every page you visit. So I use CCleaner to clear all tracking plus more.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I sense paranoia.
> See the left column, labeled "source"? The IP address begins with 192.168.x.x, right? That's a local, non-routable address. Meaning the source is *his* computer.
> See the column labeled "destination"? See the number after the colon? It's an 80, which means port 80, which is the port your computer uses when it accesses a web page.
> 
> ...



you have options for to allow HTTP pages. I only allow it to load HTTPS sites. If its a page I need and I have to unblock HTTP I will but It doesnt block any parts of the web page or information.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah thats crazy


----------

